# Vape juice wanted



## thehbomb101 (22/5/16)

Looking for large quantities such as 100ml of 0nic vape juice that can be delivered to stellies 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (23/5/16)

Whatsapp me at 0837972873 we can talk about your request

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

@Oupa

www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

thehbomb101 said:


> Looking for large quantities such as 100ml of 0nic vape juice that can be delivered to stellies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Hi @thehbomb101 
Do you want us to move this to "Who has stock" so the vendors can reply directly?


----------



## thehbomb101 (25/5/16)

Not a bad idea @Silver

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so the vendors can help out @thehbomb101 to get high quantities of zero nic juice


----------

